# A l'aide ! - Suppression partition bootcamp impossible



## Sossovan (8 Novembre 2016)

Je me permets de vous écrire en voyant que vous avez l'air de vous y connaitre quand on parle de bootcamp.
J'ai essayé de suivre vos aides sur le fofo, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai même tenté de formater mon mac, mais impossible de réussir.
Ke viens donc vers vous en l'espoir de trouver une solution, à savoir réussir a supprimer cette partition bootcamp de mon mac, afin de le réinstaller proprement.
Bien à vous, merci pour votre aide 
PS : Voici le résultat du disk list 
la commande disk list cs affiche un message d'erreur

p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 11.0px Menlo} span.s1 {font-variant-ligatures: no-common-ligatures}

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *1.0 TB disk0

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1

2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 917.3 GB disk0s2

3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3

4: Microsoft Reserved 16.8 MB disk0s4

5: Apple_HFS Blank 81.8 GB disk0s5

PS bis : le code erreur 8 s'affiche.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Salut

La partition :
5: Apple_HFS Blank 81.8 GB disk0s5  
contient-elle des données?
Si non tu tapes les commandes suivantes :

*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s5*
puis
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b
*
Puis donne le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

*Jean*

Ne te fatigue pas.

Sans que je m'avise qu'il avait aussi créé un fil dans ce forum > *Sossovan* m'a contacté hier en mode conversation > et il s'est avéré au cours d'échanges de longue haleine qu'une « erreur disque » empêchait de manipuler logiquement les partitions.

- Pour supprimer la *5: Apple_HFS Blank 81.8 GB disk0s5* > aucun autre moyen que d'utiliser une commande *gpt remove* à partir du «Terminal» de la *Recovery*.

- Mais même ainsi > impossibilité de re-dimensionner la partition *2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 917.3 GB disk0s2* > parce que le système de fichiers contenait des erreurs irréparables.

- Un reformatage de la partition en mode *Recovery* (en RAM) > n'a pas permis la ré-installation d'OS X («El Capitan») > par détection d'un disque invalide. La *Recovery HD* en a même sauté de la table de partition.

- Même, à partir d'un démarrage en mode *Internet Recovery* (en RAM) > un repartitionnement du disque entier, recréant une *GPT* neuve et un volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > n'a pas permis une ré-installation de l'OS d'usine > car : « erreur SMART » sur le disque et rejet du Programme d'installation de valider la destination.​
Bref (à mon sens) : problème matériel affectant le couple disque à plateaux / nappe SATA de cet _iMac Mid_2012_. J'ai fini par conseiller le SAV.


----------

